# Blascitem Post / Serverdisconnect



## Weg Des Kriegers (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo wenn ich ein Blasc Item poste und dann auf Enter drücke hab ich immer eine Serverdisconnect. Nur das anprobieren funktioniert. Was ich noch sagen möchte das die Bankinhalte nicht mehr hochgeladen werden.


----------



## Dessa (13. Dezember 2006)

stimmt, hab das problem auch, war mir aber bis jetzt nicht sicher ob es an blasc oder irgendwas anderem liegt dass ich disconnected werde...


----------



## Crowley (14. Dezember 2006)

Urgs, mein Fehler. Ich hab die Item-Links noch nicht auf das 2.0-Format aktualisiert. Das pack ich in das Profiler-Update morgen mit rein.


----------



## Gast (14. Dezember 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Urgs, mein Fehler. Ich hab die Item-Links noch nicht auf das 2.0-Format aktualisiert. Das pack ich in das Profiler-Update morgen mit rein.



Ok danke! Und das mit den Bankinhalten?


----------



## Valkum (18. Dezember 2006)

Falls das Probelm bei einigen Items passieren sollte, liegt es daran das es das Item A) entweder nicht gibt  das Item bei euch im Cache noch nicht gesichtet wurde, das heist das Item Exestiert aber ihr habt es noch net gesehn sprcih es hat z.B. keiner von euch auf dem server. Da hilft Atlas Loot abhilfe dort kann man überprüfen ob das Item im Cache vorhanden ist.


mfg. Valkum


----------



## Grauer (20. Dezember 2006)

Also das mit dem "Item noch nicht gesichtet" stimmt auch nicht so ganz ... habe öfters schon [Glimmender Reinholzstab] gesehen und ingame auch mal anprobe gemacht. Als ich den im Chat verlinken wollte hatte ich Server disconnect ... oder wurde er bei dem großen Patch auf 2.0 verändert ... dann würde es wieder stimmen

MfG


----------



## Rascal (21. Dezember 2006)

Wie wärs mit *lesen* liebe Leute???



Crowley schrieb:


> Urgs, mein Fehler. *Ich hab die Item-Links noch nicht auf das 2.0-Format aktualisiert.* Das pack ich in das Profiler-Update morgen mit rein.


----------



## Gast (22. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit *lesen* liebe Leute???



super mit dem aktuellen update funzt wieder alles!

Danke !!


----------

